# Jahresfischereischein



## Ottmar (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo Boardies
Ich muss mein(Funfjahres-Fischereischein) verlängern.
Kann Mir einer sagen was der kostet.#:

                                                       MFG
                                                             Ottmar


----------



## Muschel-Michel (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein*

ist erhöht worden..48€ |gr:



#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein*

Gibts den Fünf-Jahres-Schein bei euch noch?
Hier in Hessen wird der nur noch 1 Jahr verlängert.


----------



## Ottmar (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein*

Danke Für den Tip. Vor Fünf Jahren habe Ich 30 Euro bezahlt.

                                               MFG
                                                     Ottmar 


                                                                 #q


----------



## F3lix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein*

Ich hab meinen Schein noch nicht aber wenn ich das hier richtig interpretiere http://www.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=383489 gilt der Schein in Bremen wohl für immer |kopfkrat


----------



## Ottmar (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein*



F3lix schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Schein noch nicht aber wenn ich das hier richtig interpretiere http://www.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=383489 gilt der Schein in Bremen wohl für immer |kopfkrat


Wenn das so ist habt Ihrs Guuut!!!!


----------

